# Garbage Collection Algorithms Coming For SSDs



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Garbage Collection Algorithms Coming For SSDs.

The significance to buyers of SSDs is that before you buy, make sure that your SSD device has this capability - unless you want to suffer the performance penalty without it!

Related: OCZ and Indilinx Collaborate On New SSD Garbage Collection Scheme (with benchmark graphs).

-- Tom


----------

